# Ultimate Challenge UK Unstoppable



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Banner will be added later

March 28, 2009 

The Troxy London, England E1 OHX

Bouts so far are:



Jason Young vs Jordon Miller
LLOYD CLARKSON vs JACK MASON 
UMIDJON MAVLYANOV vs RICKY ANDREWS 
Jody Cottham vs Tony Pasos
Chris Gregg vs Coline French
Anton Schutte vs Lee Allis
Dave Urquart vs Max Henchy
Giorgio Andrews vsAdam Gold
Kane Spencer vs Keith Singh​


----------

